# best method for grinding oatmeal



## jbedaded (Jun 29, 2017)

I want to add oatmeal to my next batch of goat's milk soap.  How fine should it be ground, and what's the best method for doing this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 29, 2017)

It really depends on your preference. Some people like colloidal oatmeal, which is very very fine. I like a bit of scrub to mine. For a fine grind, you can use a spice mill or coffee mill if you have one.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_13?url=search-alias%3Dkitchen&field-keywords=spice+grinder+electric&sprefix=spice+grinder%2Cundefined%2C170&crid=1OK20U72TP22C

You may also want to look for oatmeal baby cereal, I think some poster have said that is very fine.

For a coarser grind, you can use a food process.

Or for fine, you can cook the oatmeal and then puree it in the food processor.


----------



## jbedaded (Jun 29, 2017)

Thx!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 29, 2017)

I use baby oatmeal but it I want a little more scrub factor I use my coffee grinder to grind regular oatmeal.


----------



## earlene (Jun 29, 2017)

Periodically I like to clean out the coffee grinder by grinding something like rice to absorb the oils from the coffee beans.  So using the coffee grinder for oatmeal seems to just follow pretty well.

But I also have a spice mill and it makes for a finer grind than the coffee bean grinder, so that's what I have used more recently when I wanted 'colloidal' oatmeal to add to soap.

Baby oatmeal sounds like a really good idea, but no babies here.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 29, 2017)

"Colloidal" oatmeal is precooked to extract the beta glucans and gelate the starches so they burst.  Then it's dried and ground super-fine.  The beta glucans in low doses like a bath give the silky feel, progress up to "slimy" as concentration increases, and end at "glue-y" like a cold porridge.  A fine grind without the precook, will still begin releasing the glucans when poured into hot water, but precooking makes it instant.  The old-fashioned or instant oatmeals that most of us tend to have in the cupboard were also steamed and rolled, so they're sort of half way there even if you don't explicitly cook them.

If I wanted to use colloidal oats in a soap, I'd do something similar to what brewers call a "decoction."  Grind them up really fine, then cook them in some reserved quality of your soaping water, let the whole mess cool then add it wet.  

Or just buy an Aveeno pack.  They're cheap.


----------



## StephanieLeong (Jun 30, 2017)

May I ask if you just add oatmeal to your recipe or do you need to adjust the ingredients?  

TIA


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 30, 2017)

StephanieLeong said:


> May I ask if you just add oatmeal to your recipe or do you need to adjust the ingredients?
> 
> TIA


 
I add my oatmeal to my oils and stickblend well before adding my lye mixture.  Somtimes I will add it to my batter before pouring.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 30, 2017)

I use Bob's Old Red Mill Oat Flour at a rate of 1 tsp to 1 Tbls PPO for a nice creamy texture. Not only do you not have to grind it up, but it also has the advantage of washing cleanly down the drain, leaving no particles behind to clean up.

Here's a link:

http://tinyurl.com/y7xv83we


----------



## toxikon (Jun 30, 2017)

I bought this stuff and use it at 1 tbsp PPO. I just add it right to my oils and stickblend until incorporated.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NY3JSP8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't have babies in the house anymore, but I use baby oatmeal because I hate scratchies in my soap (was never able to grind my rolled oats fine enough to my liking). Using oat flour like Zany recommended, though, sounds like a great idea. I may have to try that in my next oatmeal soap. 



			
				StephanieLeong said:
			
		

> May I ask if you just add oatmeal to your recipe or do you need to adjust the ingredients?


 
Like Shari above, I just add it right to my oils and stick-blend it in before adding my lye solution. I use 1 tbsp. ppo.


IrishLass


----------

